# Cervical Mucus 4DPO



## Nessicle

My CM is really creamy with a yellow tinge to it - so googled it 

_However, if you are pregnant, the cervical fluid becomes creamy  either white or yellow in color. Pregnant women produce a lot of cervical fluid. But the presence or absence of fluid does not determine pregnancy._

so that will hopefully be a good sign! 

I'm almost becoming a pain in the ass to myself these symptoms are constantly on my mind aarrrrgghhh damn the 2ww


----------



## CandiceJM

Hey Vanessa,

I hope this helps-- implantation doesn't occur until 7-10 days (on average, with the most common being 8 days), after conception. Your body won't even know it's 'pregnant' until implantation occurs. After implantation occurs, then you'll begin to see changes in cervical mucus, breast tenderness, irritability, etc.

I hope this info helps! If you're just 4 DPO, you have some time until you can symptom spot. :)

Best to you!


----------



## Nessicle

What about those who have symptoms frm 1dpo though? Is it all in their head even when they get a bfp?? This description was from 4dpo that I'd googles - so confusing! Feel like I'm imagining all these symptoms.....


----------



## CandiceJM

I definitely think there's a lot to be said about a woman's intuition when she's pregnant, and 'feeling' and 'knowing' you're pregnant. So, I don't think it's all in their head. But, physical changes in your body as a result of being pregnant all happen after implantation. Your body doesn't even know a fertilized egg is free floating inside you. It has to implant first to send the message out to your body to prepare it for a growing baby.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness- I had lots of creamy cm. Some of it was yellow tinged snot like texture. I was preggo.


----------



## Tanikit

I think the symptoms feel before implantation are normal body changes due to progesterone increases and obviously when we are ttc we notice these changes more. I'm 3dpo and also seeing this type of discharge since today - wondered if it had anything to do with the Vit B I have been taken, but that seems unlikely lol.


----------



## Apen2009

i thought the below was interesting, and something I had never heard of before . .. 

QUOTE: "There are very few, if any, pregnancy symptoms before implantation, since the embryo has not begun to make hcg. However, your body does not continue *as normal*, or with business as usual. After hatching from the zona pellucida, the embryo sends a signal to the ovaries to secrete early pregnancy factor (EPF), which occurs from 1-2 days after fertilization. This EPF begins a dialogue between the embryo and the mother. It is possible, therefore, that a woman who is very sensitive, or is accutely aware of things, may have some symptoms associated with the EPF secretion, although I am not sure if this has been studied." End QUOTE

You know what this means? That's right, more googling is required !! :happydance:


----------



## jelliedills

That's really interesting Apen2009, I think a lot of the time a woman's intuition is rarely wrong! Fingers crossed for you honey, everything sounds good with the CM!!! xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Apen2009 said:


> i thought the below was interesting, and something I had never heard of before . ..
> 
> QUOTE: "There are very few, if any, pregnancy symptoms before implantation, since the embryo has not begun to make hcg. However, your body does not continue *as normal*, or with business as usual. After hatching from the zona pellucida, the embryo sends a signal to the ovaries to secrete early pregnancy factor (EPF), which occurs from 1-2 days after fertilization. This EPF begins a dialogue between the embryo and the mother. It is possible, therefore, that a woman who is very sensitive, or is accutely aware of things, may have some symptoms associated with the EPF secretion, although I am not sure if this has been studied." End QUOTE
> 
> You know what this means? That's right, more googling is required !! :happydance:



that is sooo interesting! so there is a possibility I'm not imagining it all?! lol! 

I've always been very in tune with my body have always been able to feel every twinge and niggle! I've been called a hypochondriac on more than one occasion but it's just because I feel more than some people do! 

Defo going to google that! 

And thank you everyone for your responses it's really helped!! 

Shannon when did you get the creamy CM?? 

I think I'm noticing things that are not normal for my body like this cm and getting thrush and stuff!

Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## goddess25

There is a possibility you are not imagining things yes. The first time i was pregnant i knew and i had symptoms very early. With my son i knew too and i started feeling something only a few dpo with my last preg i felt lower abdo cramping for awhile i guess while the egg was trying to implant and i had more CM plus peeing loads.. this time i am exactly the same and i am pretty sure i will be preggo again. My trouble is they dont want to stay in there. 

I hope you get your BFP.. sometimes we just know.


----------



## Nessicle

goddess25 said:


> There is a possibility you are not imagining things yes. The first time i was pregnant i knew and i had symptoms very early. With my son i knew too and i started feeling something only a few dpo with my last preg i felt lower abdo cramping for awhile i guess while the egg was trying to implant and i had more CM plus peeing loads.. this time i am exactly the same and i am pretty sure i will be preggo again. My trouble is they dont want to stay in there.
> 
> I hope you get your BFP.. sometimes we just know.

yeah I've had abdo cramps, nausea now and then - not constant, backache and this yellow creamy cm, also had thrush yesterday but then it went. I know the yellow creamy cm isn't related to the thrush cos - sorry for TMI - there's no smell or anything to the CM, it seems to be that I get itchy down there after wearing tights and non cotton underwear which has never bothered me before, almost like I'm sensitive to it! 

I hope you get a :bfp: and an extra sticky bean!!! :dust: xxx


----------



## CandiceJM

Apen2009 said:


> i thought the below was interesting, and something I had never heard of before . ..
> 
> QUOTE: "There are very few, if any, pregnancy symptoms before implantation, since the embryo has not begun to make hcg. However, your body does not continue *as normal*, or with business as usual. After hatching from the zona pellucida, the embryo sends a signal to the ovaries to secrete early pregnancy factor (EPF), which occurs from 1-2 days after fertilization. This EPF begins a dialogue between the embryo and the mother. It is possible, therefore, that a woman who is very sensitive, or is accutely aware of things, may have some symptoms associated with the EPF secretion, although I am not sure if this has been studied." End QUOTE
> 
> You know what this means? That's right, more googling is required !! :happydance:

So interesting!!! I wonder what the symptoms are. Maybe one day science will develop a HPT that detects EPF! Now wouldn't that be something?


----------



## CandiceJM

I just read that EPF is an immunosuppressant, which means that it lowers your immunity. It does this so your body doesn't attack the embryo and treat it as a foreign entity, before it has the chance to implant.

I noticed today that my throat is sore, but, there is a cold going around DD's playgroup. Hmmm... lol, only time will tell :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

Candice I read that too - I have celiac disease which means my immune systm is poor anyway perhaps this is the reason I'm feeling so rubbish cos the EPF is supressing my immune system more? Woke up with sore throat too this morning, feeling very tired and woke up with a metallic taste in my mouth - like what blood tastes x


----------



## mumanddad

hello sorry for bringing this thread up again, but was this month you got your bfp... i have the same CM at the moment and i am 3 or 4 dpo and i am soooo confused.. xx


----------



## Bunnigrl3

.


----------



## Nessicle

mumanddad said:


> hello sorry for bringing this thread up again, but was this month you got your bfp... i have the same CM at the moment and i am 3 or 4 dpo and i am soooo confused.. xx

Hi hun sorry to say it wasnt - I got AF on 14 February (romantic hey?! lol)

I did get my bfp on my next cycle though - tested positive on 5 April this year :flower:

I will say that the month I got my bfp I had lots of lotiony discharge around 4dpo and then nothing til about a week after my bfp and then it's been like a fountain ever since :haha:

Good luck with testing xx


----------



## tatertahelon

Goddess25...what do you mean when you say they don't stay?? have you been miscarrying? 
it was really something for me to read about the lower ab pain/cramping..I didn't know that was the egg trying to implant..I'm 4DPO and wondering if I'm going crazy...we are TTC and have been (will b a yr in Feb) I have been prego 5 times..3 live births and 2 miscarriages. I had my tubes UNtied last Feb. Surg was Feb 16th..had AF right after and was prego by end of march!!!!But, then at 6wks, miscarried...decided NOT to try again(we were tracking)but then ended up Prego AGAIN in MAy, miscarried AGAIN at the beginning of July:( So, it seems Like I can't get it to stay either and CANNOT know why???? It's frustrating;/ lately mo after mo AF comes and we~well ME~are disappointed:( THIS month though, it all seems weird..I was NOT tracking and started feeling~a lil off~so I started to check my OD on 6 different sites and all of them matched exactly...I'm having that lower ab stuff and also insomnia?? Something I NEVER had with any other pregnancies. I am wondering about the CM now tho..there's not much and it's white and it's kind of sticky...wonder what that's about..??
Well, really I wanted to know about your comment,,,thanks to listening to me ramble:)
Blessings


----------



## tatertahelon

Yesterday I checked my CM and it was limited and white and stickyish..? and then today I'm having more apparently b/c when I go pee and wipe, it's there...could that be b/c I checked it,..? does that create more? and ya know..I've had 5 pregnancies and NEVER had to try..never even knew what CM was and now I'm tracking, planning, checking, taking temp..it's all soooo confusing ;/


----------

